# Jewelry



## kazuma78

Just wanted to post a thread of some of the earrings and jewelry ive made in the past couple months. I have been finishing them with beeswax but @Jerry B recommended microcrystalline wax for a harder and more durable finish so I think I am going to order some of that and give it a shot. I also did the sterling wire wrapping and made the ear wires from silver wire. C&C always welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## barry richardson

You've been busy Josh! Nice line-up, did you make them with hand tools? or do you have access to some equipment over there...


----------



## kazuma78

It was pretty much all by hand. I had cut some of the shapes out before I got here but the pieces ive cut since I got here have been alot more work haha They have a really rough scroll saw which is good enough to cut to a general shape (but not much more than that) but then I dremel and hand sand the rest of the way. I bought some 2 sided tape so I could tape the pieces together when sanding for shape that way I can get them close to identical and it helps alot. Doing everything by hand takes a super long time but I have nothing better to do at night but work on something and listen to podcasts or audiobooks. Its somewhat more constructive than just watcing tv until CSF leaks out my ears from frying my brain haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B

All very cool , love the different shapes you have going, and some nice choice of woods, and doing your own twisting too, definitely well done  
me, I'm too old & lazy, I buy all my hoops, findings, bails, etc. from a supplier, have much more fun just making sawdust 
can't believe you're doing all that with a dremel, it's gotta take you ages to get just 1 pair done ,
at least when you get back stateside you'll have plenty of stock/inventory to do a show.
Ya got some nice new Burls coming too, to add to your stock, just so ya keep busy.
We'll have to swap ideas when you get back stateside.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Josh you are a patient and talented young man. Those are really beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

Jerry B said:


> I buy all my hoops, findings, bails, etc. from a supplier, have much more fun just making sawdust
> can't believe you're doing all that with a dremel, it's gotta take you ages to get just 1 pair done ,


 It was cheaper for me to buy all the wire and since I figured I would have the time here I figured I might as well save some money and do my own twisting. haha Doing it all mostly by dremel and hand is time consuming but I dont mind it. It reminds me of when I first started woodworking and couldnt afford any tools so did most of it by hand anyways. Im glad I can go back to that just for a little bit, makes you appreciate tools so much more haha

Thanks for hooking me up with some cool stuff! I always like cutting into something new and interesting! Im definitely looking forward to talking with you about ideas on making jewelry. I'm sort of a novice and havent had the chance to explore too many options or new ideas yet but welcome it. Thanks again for the wax and finish tips! Ill be implementing them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Great looking stuff Josh! Hats off to you for making such impressive pieces pretty much by hand! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Josh, great looking earrings.
Do you guys have a shop that you are able to set up your stuff and work in?
How much longer before you get to come home?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Josh. Beautiful work. My guess is to make that by hand takes the same patience and focus level as making rigs from coins... Your the only person I know that has that. Keep it up

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232

Nice pieces Josh! The wire wrap is super cool . I wish I could do that


----------



## manbuckwal

Awesome detail Josh !!! They should do really well ! Looking forward to the ones you are sending my way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

manbuckwal said:


> Awesome detail Josh !!! They should do really well ! Looking forward to the ones you are sending my way


Did you order some to match the hairsticks you got from @Tclem. Going for a more reginal look these days, Tom?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

SENC said:


> Did you order some to match the hairsticks you got from @Tclem. Going for a more reginal look these days, Tom?



Henry, its good to see you found your humor again, I've missed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

justallan said:


> Josh, great looking earrings.
> Do you guys have a shop that you are able to set up your stuff and work in?
> How much longer before you get to come home?


 They have a small shop here with a few tools but most of them are broken or dont work very well. Sometimes I use their scroll saw during lunch but their saw doesnt give a real accurate cut so I have to do alot of hand sanding, but hey it helps alot so im not complaining haha


----------



## kazuma78

rob3232 said:


> Nice pieces Josh! The wire wrap is super cool . I wish I could do that


 Its not real hard, it just takes some time and I had to go through some wire figuring out the best way to do it, but I bought copper wire for that so I wouldnt waste my silver wire.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Henry, its good to see you found your humor again, I've missed it


I haven't lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Finished these up tonight. Now on to my next batch with the stuff I need to make for my trades.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Finished these up tonight. Now on to my next batch with the stuff I need to make for my trades.
> View attachment 81928 View attachment 81929 View attachment 81930 View attachment 81931




You definitely have the knack/talent for these Josh ! Well Done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

And I'm still saving thins

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Looking great Josh!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Thanks! It takes awhile for me to turn out a batch but it always feels nice when they are finished! :)


----------



## DKMD

Very cool! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Very cool shapes, species, and execution. And you wrapped the wire! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

manbuckwal said:


> And I'm still saving thins


I'm always willing to take in new thins! Gives me that much more variety to choose from. If you get any more olive burl thins I'd love to have some more. I got one piece in the last box you sent me but haven't gotten the box yet from my wife that has some of the other pieces you sent. I'm looking forward to them though. I think that olive burl is one of my favorite woods, absolutely stunning.


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> I'm always willing to take in new thins! Gives me that much more variety to choose from. If you get any more olive burl thins I'd love to have some more. I got one piece in the last box you sent me but haven't gotten the box yet from my wife that has some of the other pieces you sent. I'm looking forward to them though. I think that olive burl is one of my favorite woods, absolutely stunning.




I'm sure i can find a thin or two when the time comes


----------



## Tony

Very nice work Josh! They're so purdy I'm tempted to get a set!  Tony


----------



## kazuma78

Finishing up my latest set and probably my last complete set while I'm here!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ClintW

If you don't mind, what are the dimensions on them typically? 

Thanks!


----------



## kazuma78

ClintW said:


> If you don't mind, what are the dimensions on them typically?
> 
> Thanks!


The square and round ones are close to an inch in size and the taller ones like the teardrops and the long rectangles and s curves are a little over 1 1/4 inch


----------



## Jerry B

I recognize some of that wood 
Those are fabulous looking Josh, all of them, and you have captured the grains within the shapes perfectly 
That Cocobolo (?) , and the next to last on right (unknown species) are stunning with the grain pattern
am also liking the more rounded easing of the edges, versus the tighter/crisper corners, and the finish is absolutely beautiful
Well done


----------



## kazuma78

Jerry B said:


> I recognize some of that wood
> Those are fabulous looking Josh, all of them, and you have captured the grains within the shapes perfectly
> That Cocobolo (?) , and the next to last on right (unknown species) are stunning with the grain pattern
> am also liking the more rounded easing of the edges, versus the tighter/crisper corners, and the finish is absolutely beautiful
> Well done


Thanks! My next batch has alot more of what you sent me, can't wait to get working more on that beautiful spalted beech! I love the really striped cocobolo, it's very striking. The one second to the right on the end is some kind of oak burl I cut off of a tree in ft benning. That part of the tree was dying so I didn't think they would mind too much... 
I tried to leave the edges a little more squared to save time but I eventually ended up rounding them anyways. My hands must just naturally like rounded edges haha thanks for the comments! :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW

Thanks! I may try to make some. I can only hope they will look this awesome! Great work by the way! 
How thick has been good enough to retain strength, yet not be too bulky?


----------



## manbuckwal

Very eye catching Josh ! My wife loves hers and wears em all the time, rotating between the three sets .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Awesome Josh! Those will be VERY popular I'm sure! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke

When do you get to come back?


----------



## kazuma78

ClintW said:


> Thanks! I may try to make some. I can only hope they will look this awesome! Great work by the way!
> How thick has been good enough to retain strength, yet not be too bulky?


 Most of the pieces are about 3/16" thick. Some are a little thinner and some are a little thicker. Sometimes I have to be really careful when I wrap the softer wood pieces like redwood burl and claro walnut because if the hole is too close to the top a little pressure when you wrap it will snap the top.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kazuma78

manbuckwal said:


> Very eye catching Josh ! My wife loves hers and wears em all the time, rotating between the three sets .


 Im so glad she likes them and approves! Thats the most satisfaction I get when I make something, knowing that the person it was for really likes what I have made for them!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78

norman vandyke said:


> When do you get to come back?


 Mid September, only a couple more weeks now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## dvoigt

Those look great! 
I have a couple shows coming up in November and I have always thought that ear rings would be a good product to have. What is this wire twisting you are talking about? You just twist the silver wire instead of buying the jump rings and hooks?


----------



## kazuma78

dvoigt said:


> Those look great!
> I have a couple shows coming up in November and I have always thought that ear rings would be a good product to have. What is this wire twisting you are talking about? You just twist the silver wire instead of buying the jump rings and hooks?


 This is how I do the wire wrapping portion of making the earrings. http://woodbarter.com/threads/silver-wire-wrapping-earrings-pic-heavy.22053/

I make everything myself. I dont like just using jump rings because they can come open fairly easily and it takes too big of a jump ring to put around some of the tops unless they are thinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Those look real nice, wish I would have saw this post sooner, I've been trying to make earrings for awhile like these but couldn't figure out what to do about getting them attached. Bought little circles and special pliers thinking that would work, but too small and the wire bent and wouldn't go back. Was looking at stuff last week and found them jump rings and thought that was my answer and ordered some off amazon yesterday. Wasn't sure about what finish to use either, tried danish oil but wasn't the biggest fan because of wait time to dry, did spray lacquer and will probably go that route. Might have to get some wire and try this. If you don't mind me asking, what's a good price point that they sell well at?


----------



## kazuma78

I sell them pretty consistently for $35 a pair. I could probably sell them for a little more based on the time they take to make, but I would rather have more happy customers and besides my time isnt super valuable here since I have a decent time of it at night, so I might as well make something. What I do to finish them is I sand them to 600-1000 (Depending on the OCD mood of perfection I am in at the moment) and then I apply a nice coat of carnauba wax and then renaissance wax. I learned this method compliments of @Jerry B and it gives them a nice shine and helps prevent fingerprints plus its easily repaired later if need be and isnt over glossy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B

Joe, if you're not up to wrapping your own wire for now, you can get all the parts needed for earrings, and all types of jewelry from Rio Grande
http://www.riogrande.com/category/Findings-and-Finished-Jewelry

They have anything & everything you'd ever need, is where I've gotten all my stuff in the past,
now that I've seen Josh's wrapping, and he's taken the time/energy to show us his technique/process, I'll be wrapping all mine in future
doing everything yourself just takes the finished pieces to a whole 'nuther quality level, and will be well received by your customers 
Don't really expect to get your money back in labor, my earrings average between $25 - $45/pair, better Burls will bring better prices 
& if you do multiple pieces at once, everything balances out cost/labor wise 

As Josh says, for an easy finish that's durable & long lasting, sand to highest grit needed (depending on wood I go to 4,000-12,000)
after sanding, wipe clean with Denatured Alcohol (will evaporate & dry within 1 minute)
I apply 1 coat Walnut Wax, buff @ 1500 RPM, apply 3 coats Carnuba Wax, buffed between coats, then a final coat (or 2) of Renaissance Wax (resists smudging & fingerprints from handling)
gives an excellent mid - high gloss that customers can buff right back when needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dvoigt

How do you buff such small pieces?


----------



## kazuma78

When I have less time later I will probably buy the ear wires


dvoigt said:


> How do you buff such small pieces?


 I use my dremel and a felt wheel. You can buy a pack of 100 felt wheels for like $8 and they will last you about forever. I just touch the felt wheel to the carnauba wax and then to the piece and it melts it and buffs it on the piece. Doesnt take real long either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jerry B

and I use a smaller 3" buffing ball on the lathe, just make sure to have a good grip on the piece since they are so small
am thinking of getting a dremel and doing like Josh does just for the "ease" factor 

Josh, you gonna go getting lazy on us ?? 
Think just because you're home with the wife that you won't have plenty of time at night to bend your own wire ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78

Haha I like doing it all by hand myself but when I'm home I'll be able to turn again too and I'll probably get addicted to turning pens and bowls again and not make quite as many earrings, though I still plan on making some and probably some guitar picks also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I use a 4" or a 6" sanding mop with 320 grit paper for my intarsia. After a very short time the 320 just buffs it finer than hand sanding with 600 grit. They are a little spendy to get into the first time if you get a set from 120 to 320 grit if you get the 6" but last a long time.
Great work Josh all these look amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sirfishalot

Very nice work Josh!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

